# Medtronic Contour Link



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone using this meter had problems with it........?

My exact problem is it doesnt come ON when I push in the test strip.....

Comes on you press M, you can go through the BG results and settings, just no blood test, quite annoyed actually..

I take it Medtronic will replace this for me......?

Any thoughts appreciated.....


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, no problems encountered with the Contour Link meter so far. Sounds like it's faulty. Perhaps contact Bayer for replacement - 0845 600 6030


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks, will need to wait till Monday.......


----------



## Riri (Nov 16, 2013)

Nope mine fine. Soon as the test strip goes in it fires up and the little blood droplet thing flashes. Definitely yours sounds faulty. As last poster said, Bayer should send out a replacement. Hope you have another spare meter as back up?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a few yeah, none that send the BG to the pump but its not a huge issue, the issue is the test strips, got lots for the contour, only a few for the others........


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 18, 2013)

Phoned today and I am getting the their newest model, the contour next link which looks nice and tiny and takes USB form......new strips are needed though.......which is a pain.....

Anyone use this Meter........


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes I've already had mine.

I absolutely *love* it (though my surgery still haven't quite got my adjusted repeat sorted out yet!)

It's significantly smaller than the old Contour, and the new XT strips seem (to me at least) to offer much improved accuracy and stability of results. 

Whenever I've been unsure over a reading and have retested to check the second result has always been within just a few decimal places of the first.

I'm not really using it to it's full extent as I log results manually, but the flagging of results as pre-and post-meal seems really super-simple, and meter downloads via the USB conector look to be really easy too.

One partcularly nice feature is that you get a few seconds to add more blood if your first attempt falls a bit short - which might save a couple of strips a year!

Incidentally I also had an issue with the little switch in the strip port on my old Contour. They suggested 'firmly' pushing and removing a strip a few times to see if there was just some dirt on the contacts. It worked a while after that (if you have many old strips to use up)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds good Mike, 

so does it come with its own case, lancet etc........


----------



## chandler (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, it comes with everything you need.  The case is a much better fit than the standard Contour case but (there's always a but!) it is too small to work with the oversized white tubs that Bayer use for the strips.

I transfer my strips into an old One Touch Ultra test strip pot - you'd swear this was the tub that the case was designed for - it fits so much better 

Like Mike, I've had a few issues with the meter not activating when I insert a strip but try reinserting it and it should work second time round.  

I love the chance to top up on blood.  I have poor circulation in my hands since long before I became type 1 and there are times I get almost no blood at all.  The chance to minimise wasted strips is a great idea.


----------



## Julia (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been using the countour next link for a few weeks now. Definite thumbs up from me and no problems at all.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 20, 2013)

arrived today, so far so good.......


----------

